

New startup for writers - fictionthis.com - Ilia

Hi, Some friends and I are really interested in writing so we tried to find a site where we can write together to create a book, and vote on each others work.  After looking around we found that there wasn't much choice on the net, so we decided to create a site - http://www.fictionthis.com<p>It is currently in beta at the moment and we are in the process of selecting the opening verse of the book. I would really appreciate your feedback.<p>http://www.fictionthis.com/
======
kyro
Nice job. That's new startup #2 today (chompchompdead.com) - which is
definitely motivating.

My only criticisms are: Really cut down on that huge red banner at the top. I
think most of it is dead space, and one thing that annoys me is having to
scroll down on a home page just to see the content. What you can do is move
that red banner towards the center and segment it into 'read,' 'write,'
'rate,' to explain the site and have your big 'sign up' button underneath.
Also, you might want to jazz up the nav bar seeing everything else seems
nicely polished. I think your description of the purpose of the site is a bit
confusing and not as direct as it should be, personally. I had a bit of a hard
time understanding it. Maybe you should have the login form right on the front
page, extra clicks are tedious.

The color palette is pretty soothing and nice to look at. The only thing I
might change is to maaaaybe somehow differentiate the ads on the side from the
main content of the site.

It'd be cool if you used cafepress or any other service to physically publish
the book when it is complete and give those who made it in the book a cut of
the book sales, but that's definitely not a primary concern.

Congrats on launch. Sounds cool.

~~~
Ilia
Thanks for the feedback, unfortunately since we are just starting and are
working a shoe string budget we had to manage with the design, I do take on
board the feedback and i am currently changing the content and some styles
that do have some rough edges. We are also in talks with different publishers
to get the book published once its complete .. that was the initial idea.

------
aniuta83
Sounds really good actually will have to take a look!

~~~
Ilia
Thanks for the feedback, really appreciate it

------
churp
have you seen webook.com?

~~~
Ilia
It has a similar idea..although I haven't seen this before. What we are
planning is to concentrate on one book. There will also be time periods for
each submission.

